# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  donazione indiretta immobiliare

## cris76

Ciao a tutti. 
sono alle prese con un accertamento dell'agenzia delle entrate che mi sta facendo un pò scervellare. 
due soggetti privati stipulano un atto di compravendita immobiliare di un immobile residenziale. Il notaio indica in atto le modalità di pagamento (assegno bancario). a distanza di due anni l'agenzia delle entrate controlla i conti correnti di acquirente e venditore e scopre che l'assegno non è stato mai incassato. emissione avviso di accertamento con applicazione dell'imposta di donazione dell'8% (nessun legame di parentela tra acquirente e venditore) sul prezzo di vendita dell'immobile indicato in atto. 
premetto che i due soggetti hanno realmente venduto l'immobile, sono amici, si conoscono da una vita, ecc. ma il venditore non ha emergenza di incassare il prezzo. tuttavia, non esiste una scrittura tra loro che attesti tale "prestito". 
la mia domanda è: perchè l'agenzia delle entrate richiede l'imposta di donazione sul prezzo di vendita dell'immobile? a mio giudizio, avrebbe dovuto al più richiederla sul valore catastale dell'immobile. se io avessi donato con regolare atto quell'immobile avrei pagato l'imposta di donazione sul catastale. non è corretto? mi manca qualche tassello? in caso positivo proverei a fare istanza di accertamento con adesione...essendo una posizione difficilmente difendibile in quanto non ho atti o contratti aventi data certa attestanti un rapporto giuridico tra venditore e acquirente... 
cosa ne pensate?

----------


## robil

> Ciao a tutti. 
> sono alle prese con un accertamento dell'agenzia delle entrate che mi sta facendo un pò scervellare. 
> due soggetti privati stipulano un atto di compravendita immobiliare di un immobile residenziale. Il notaio indica in atto le modalità di pagamento (assegno bancario). a distanza di due anni l'agenzia delle entrate controlla i conti correnti di acquirente e venditore e scopre che l'assegno non è stato mai incassato. emissione avviso di accertamento con applicazione dell'imposta di donazione dell'8% (nessun legame di parentela tra acquirente e venditore) sul prezzo di vendita dell'immobile indicato in atto. 
> premetto che i due soggetti hanno realmente venduto l'immobile, sono amici, si conoscono da una vita, ecc. ma il venditore non ha emergenza di incassare il prezzo. tuttavia, non esiste una scrittura tra loro che attesti tale "prestito". 
> la mia domanda è: perchè l'agenzia delle entrate richiede l'imposta di donazione sul prezzo di vendita dell'immobile? a mio giudizio, avrebbe dovuto al più richiederla sul valore catastale dell'immobile. se io avessi donato con regolare atto quell'immobile avrei pagato l'imposta di donazione sul catastale. non è corretto? mi manca qualche tassello? in caso positivo proverei a fare istanza di accertamento con adesione...essendo una posizione difficilmente difendibile in quanto non ho atti o contratti aventi data certa attestanti un rapporto giuridico tra venditore e acquirente... 
> cosa ne pensate?

  Mi vengono le seguenti riflessioni: 
- se fu atto di compravvendita fu applicata l'imposta di registro (è stato detto che si tratta di compravendita tra privati) (non vedo come si possa richiedere oggi l'imposta sulle donazioni). Si tratterebbe di una doppia imposizione. 
- la stipulazione di un atto a un determinato valore che abbia quindi scontato le dovute imposte (registro, ipotecaria e catastale) sebbene non saldato non produce la trasformazione della natura dell'atto da compravendita a donazione 
- con ogni probabilità l'atto contiene una clausola di risoluzione in caso di mancato pagamento ma la risoluzione va fatta valere dal creditore non di certo dall'agenzia delle entrate; 
- evidentemente l'agenzia sostiene si tratti di atto di donazione simulato con atto di compravendita ma le in tal caso non mi pare che gli elementi evidenziati siano sufficienti a soddisfare l'onere della prova a carico dell'Ade. 
- si evidenzia infatti che anche in caso di contestazione di prezzo da parte dell'ade dal 2010 l'onere della prova fa capo all'egenzia delle entrate che deve dimostrare essa stessa che si sia pagato un prezzo superiore a quello dichiarato. A maggior ragione sarà l'agenzia a dover dimostrare che in realtà l'atto non è di compravendita ma di donazione e ripeto il fatto che non sia ancora stato pagato il corrispettivo non mi pare sia una prova sufficiente (certo è che si dovrebbe esaminare la giusrisprudenza ed in particolare quanto tempo è intercorso dalla stipulazione dell'atto).

----------


## cris76

ciao Robil, grazie per l'interessamento intanto. 
sono trascorsi 2 anni dalla stipula dell'atto senza incasso....e l'accertamento è partito dalle indagini bancarie....a seguito delle quali l'ADE ha verificato che non c'era stato l'effettivo pagamento del prezzo. 
per loro, questa è prova sufficiente di aver donato un immobile, travestendo il tutto da compravendita... 
adesso....vorrei anche evitare il contenzioso...perchè le cifre da pagare sono alte....e la riscossione in pendenza di giudizio c'è...ipotizzavo una adesione....chiudendo su cifre decisamente più basse. 
a mio modo di vedere, però, è assurdo il regime della donazione indiretta. chi può stabilire dopo quanto tempo si considera donazione e non compravendita? non ho l'obbligo di stipulare un contratto di prestito per iscritto....e se due persone che sono legati da altri motivi decidono di pagare il prezzo dopo 5 anni?? perchè dovrei tassarlo come donazione....considerato che ho anche corrisposto registro ipotecarie e catastali?? 
p.s. cosa ne pensi dell'applicabilità dell'imposta di donazione sul valore catastale piuttosto che sul prezzo di vendita?

----------


## robil

> ciao Robil, grazie per l'interessamento intanto. 
> sono trascorsi 2 anni dalla stipula dell'atto senza incasso....e l'accertamento è partito dalle indagini bancarie....a seguito delle quali l'ADE ha verificato che non c'era stato l'effettivo pagamento del prezzo. 
> per loro, questa è prova sufficiente di aver donato un immobile, travestendo il tutto da compravendita... 
> adesso....vorrei anche evitare il contenzioso...perchè le cifre da pagare sono alte....e la riscossione in pendenza di giudizio c'è...ipotizzavo una adesione....chiudendo su cifre decisamente più basse. 
> a mio modo di vedere, però, è assurdo il regime della donazione indiretta. chi può stabilire dopo quanto tempo si considera donazione e non compravendita? non ho l'obbligo di stipulare un contratto di prestito per iscritto....e se due persone che sono legati da altri motivi decidono di pagare il prezzo dopo 5 anni?? perchè dovrei tassarlo come donazione....considerato che ho anche corrisposto registro ipotecarie e catastali?? 
> p.s. cosa ne pensi dell'applicabilità dell'imposta di donazione sul valore catastale piuttosto che sul prezzo di vendita?

  Solo nel caso in cui si sia stipulato un atto per prima casa i rilievi avranno senso posto che si sarà pagato imposta di registro al 4% in luogo del 7 e l'imposta ipotecaria e catastale in misura fissa (168 euro) in luogo del 2% e dell'1%. Se la compravendita ha riguardato altri casi avrà subito l'applicazione dell'imposta di registro "piena". Contestare la conversione da atto di compravendita in atto di donazione non avrebbe nessun senso posto che si tratterebbe comunque di doppia imposizione.
Condivido sul fatto che la contestazione è difficile da provare posto che solo il creditore potrà esperire azione per il ritardo nel pagamento (certo è che "i furbi" con atti simili potrebbero agirare la legge quindi è opportuno esaminare le pronunce giurisprudenziali). L'atto di accertamento deve contenere le norme violate e i riferimenti precisi quindi su cui si basa la contestazioen stessa dell'ADE. 
La base imponibile è rappresentata dal valore venale in commercio dell'immobile ossia nel caso specifico la rendita catastale adeguata. Altra cosa è la base imponibile ai fini delle imposte dei redditi (se rilevante) posto che come detto sopra è rappresentata dal prezzo pagato con onere della prova a carico dell'accertatore che il prezzo è maggiore di quello dichiarato.

----------


## cris76

purtroppo si....era un atto prima casa...per cui ha un senso riformulare l'atto perchè per l'ADE c'è un incasso diverso. 
hai ragione anche sul fatto di "fare i furbi".....ma nei casi in cui due persone sono davvero in difficoltà e si conoscono e non hanno stipulato altri contratti con data certa mi sembra che la sanzione sia spropositata.... 
io volevo provare a proporre adesione, riadeguando l'imposta di donazione sulla rendita piuttosto che sul prezzo di vendita... 
ai fini dei redditi è chiaro che vi saranno delle conseguenze nel caso che dici tu...non so più dove sbattere la testa!!!!

----------


## robil

> purtroppo si....era un atto prima casa...per cui ha un senso riformulare l'atto perchè per l'ADE c'è un incasso diverso. 
> hai ragione anche sul fatto di "fare i furbi".....ma nei casi in cui due persone sono davvero in difficoltà e si conoscono e non hanno stipulato altri contratti con data certa mi sembra che la sanzione sia spropositata.... 
> io volevo provare a proporre adesione, riadeguando l'imposta di donazione sulla rendita piuttosto che sul prezzo di vendita... 
> ai fini dei redditi è chiaro che vi saranno delle conseguenze nel caso che dici tu...non so più dove sbattere la testa!!!!

  Difficile valutare a distanza ma a mio parere l'accertamento "fa acqua" in diversi punti. La conversione dell'atto di vendita, ripeto, non è immediata per il solo fatto che il corrispettivo non sia stato ancora corrisposto. Ho diversi atti in cui il pagamento è stato previsto in modo dilazionato e che poi non si sono rispettate le scadenze ma figuriamoci se questo di per se rappresenta motivo di accertamento. Ripeto oltre a una attenta analisi delle norme e della prassi occorre ricercare qualche pronuncia giurisprudenziale di casi uguali o simili ma a prima vista a mio parere gli estremi per l'opposizione ci sono. Sono di pochi giorni fa i dati che dicono che l'ade in primo grado nel 2010 ha perso il 41 % degli accertamenti. Insomma 1 su 2 sono accertamenti opponibili  :Wink: .

----------

